# ProSpangle: ISO someone to convert designs to dsg format



## ishjoe (Sep 6, 2015)

I am looking for somone that can convert designs to the dsg format for the ProSpangle machine. I have designs that need to be converted so I can punch them on my machine. I can do small details but, have not learned to do the more diffuclt designs that people are wanting (still learning the software). Is there a company that does this at a reasonable price?


----------



## mfatty500 (Jan 18, 2010)

Check here, A gal named Dixie does them and maybe a few others
https://www.facebook.com/groups/1603258476582281/


----------



## mfatty500 (Jan 18, 2010)

What do you need help with?


----------



## ishjoe (Sep 6, 2015)

Thank you for the link to the Fb page. I contacted Dixie. I have designs that I have made in Corel and need to convert them to spangles designs. I am trying to learn the HFE software in my spare time. I have schools and small businesses that are intrested in the spangles with there own logos that are challanging. I do not want to turn them down, so I figured if I pay someone to convert my designs until I learn the software I can at least get started with my spangles.


----------



## mfatty500 (Jan 18, 2010)

Your welcome, if you need any help feel free to pm me. Where are you located? Just curious.


----------



## Govini (Aug 31, 2016)

ishjoe said:


> I am looking for somone that can convert designs to the dsg format for the ProSpangle machine. I have designs that need to be converted so I can punch them on my machine. I can do small details but, have not learned to do the more diffuclt designs that people are wanting (still learning the software). Is there a company that does this at a reasonable price?



Everything you need is CADLink OOBling Pro software.
*Download* CADLink OOBling Pro *Trial* Version Evaluate the functionality in a FULLYWORKING 30 *DAY TRIAL*
Download:
ftp://162.213.3.99/pub/commercialrelease/trial/OOBlingProTrial.exe

More info;
http://www.specialty-graphics.com/media/pdf/OOBlingBrochure.pdf

‐‐‐‐‐‐‐‐‐‐‐‐‐‐‐‐‐‐‐‐‐‐‐‐‐‐‐‐‐‐‐‐‐‐‐‐‐‐‐‐‐‐‐‐‐‐‐‐‐‐‐‐‐‐‐‐‐‐‐‐‐‐‐‐‐‐‐‐‐‐‐‐‐‐‐‐‐‐‐‐‐‐‐‐‐‐‐‐‐‐‐
If you would like to be able to buy? I have used this software 1XCD + USB DONGLE:


----------



## ishjoe (Sep 6, 2015)

Thank you again for your help. I am located in Denham Springs, LA.


----------



## digitizingninjas (Aug 19, 2016)

Please send me


----------



## tfalk (Apr 3, 2008)

Is the ProSpangle machine an embroidery machine? I have Embroidery Office and the upgrade to create sequin stitch files, and it can import from Corel, not clear on if that is what you are looking for?


----------



## ishjoe (Sep 6, 2015)

No is isn't embroidery, but thank you for the offer. I have found some people to do my designs until I learn the Hot Fix software. I am learning faster then I thought.


----------



## mfatty500 (Jan 18, 2010)

Hot Fix is pretty simple to use, if you have any experience with any other software it helps as well


----------

